
You’d Be Surprised at How Many Foods Contain Added Sugar - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/22/upshot/it-isnt-easy-to-figure-out-which-foods-contain-sugar.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fhealth&action=click&contentCollection=health&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=8&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
HoopleHead
No I wouldn't.

